# Shipping personal effects into Cyprus



## Acestan (Mar 6, 2010)

Regarding bringing personal effects into Cyprus, I have been advised by a shipping company that the Cyprus customs will charge 7.2 Euros for every electrical item shipped, whether it's a kettle or a washing machine.
Has anyone had any experience of this?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Acestan said:


> Regarding bringing personal effects into Cyprus, I have been advised by a shipping company that the Cyprus customs will charge 7.2 Euros for every electrical item shipped, whether it's a kettle or a washing machine.
> Has anyone had any experience of this?


Thats the first I have heard of it. Its total nonsense in my opinion.
We brought all of our electrical goods with us and never paid a penny for any of them and I have never heard of anyone else being charged either.
Maybe the shipping company are trying to make more money out of you by saying they will pay the charges if you give them the money


----------



## Acestan (Mar 6, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Thats the first I have heard of it. Its total nonsense in my opinion.
> We brought all of our electrical goods with us and never paid a penny for any of them and I have never heard of anyone else being charged either.
> Maybe the shipping company are trying to make more money out of you by saying they will pay the charges if you give them the money


Thanks Veronica
You're probably right.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Acestan said:


> Thanks Veronica
> You're probably right.


I have to agree with Veronica, we came over two years ago with a 40 ft container had all our worldly goods in, including lots of electrical items and there was no problems and no charges. I suggest you go to another shipping agent. 
Kind regards


----------



## AnnieG (Feb 25, 2009)

We shipped our stuff two months ago and didn't get this charge at all! We had 3 tv's, all kitchen appliances (apart from the white goods) etc. al itemised on our packing list and no questions were asked at all!! :nono: :ballchain:


----------



## Acestan (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for all your advice. Container arrives a week today, so better start packing!


----------

